# S&W SD9 & SD40?? Are these Sigmas?



## The Tomcat (May 9, 2010)

I just saw an ad for a S&W SD9 and it looks alot like the Sigma series except it comes with a standard rail, night sights, a rounded mag and a slighly revamped look. Is anybody familiar with these?

HERE they are on the S&W site.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

*Not sigma's*

From what I've seen and read S&W makes 3 different handguns. The sigma is last in terms of quality, followed by the new SD's, and then the M&P series. Of course, the prices will reflect which ones they think are the better quality auto's.


----------



## Jason (Nov 17, 2008)

They are basically the 'New and Improved' version of the sigma


----------

